# How Do You Pick a Name for Your Business???



## Leviblue (Jun 14, 2011)

I wanted to check and see how others chose the name for their business.  I've got an exhibit show coming up this weekend and don't want to just put "Kevin's Pen Stuff" out there.
In the past I've used "Knot Hole Wood Shop" when we did furniture and crafts, but the LOML doesn't find that very appealing.
Thoughts, stories and input are welcome.  I can't wait to hear some of the creative ways names have been chosen.

Thanks


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 14, 2011)

GoodTurns is based on both good turnings and doing a good turn....my son and I started the business to be able to do more charitable stuff...a percentage of all sales and all procedes from cause specific sales (autism pens, awareness ribbons) goes directly to those charities... it was a fairly easy choice for a name!


----------



## Reece (Jun 14, 2011)

I just used my surname. 

That may not work for you though, it all depends on the name. Bananapants for example probably wouldn't work.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, the name says a lot about who you are. I like clever and hidden jokes in names. I haven't named my own business yet, but I have maned a couple of teams. Team Lobster is still alive. Lobster is just a relaxing word to say.


----------



## navycop (Jun 14, 2011)

I asked my daugther for a name. She suggested "Down home country pens", because we are down home country people. I took out the "country" and just call it "Down home pens".


----------



## seamus7227 (Jun 14, 2011)

I came up with Texoma Pens since the area in which I live is called Texoma(close to the Texas-Oklahoma border) There is even a Lake Texoma not far from here. I too had the same issues when I first started, mine is very generic, others are spectacular. Its all in what you want. Once you get the name part down, then designing a logo is even more difficult unless you pay someone


----------



## scroller99 (Jun 14, 2011)

I feed all the birds all the time, the woodpecker is my fave, so it was woodpecker woodcrafts for me, but I do all woodcrafts not just pens so one name covers all.


----------



## tomcatchevy (Jun 14, 2011)

I chose Tomcat's Creations 'cause it's part of my name and I don't make just pens!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 14, 2011)

seamus7227 said:


> I came up with Texoma Pens since the area in which I live is called Texoma(close to the Texas-Oklahoma border) There is even a Lake Texoma not far from here. I too had the same issues when I first started, mine is very generic, others are spectacular. Its all in what you want. Once you get the name part down, then designing a logo is even more difficult unless you pay someone



Used the same format when I chose my company name... I live in Tellico Plains and do turnings... hence:  TellicoTurnings.... 

actually got the idea from my step son who does photography... his site is called  TellicoImages....


----------



## el_d (Jun 14, 2011)

I was listening to a "los lonley boys" CD and they got a song "Texican Style". I was born in Texas from Hispanic origin = Texican. Figured it could work with the native wood I use from the area also(Mostly Mesquite at the time). Then I just put the "wood" behind it.

 I wanted to incorporate my brand that I already used for my "Sol Azul Ranch" when I raised Longhorns. So luckily it looks like a "T" and a "W" put together.

 But I want to come up with a better, more refined name for the writing instruments. The Texicanwood Name I came up with when I was making other "Texas Themed" stuff. Now I use woods from all over the world and pour my own acrylics so I was thinking, back to the think tank......


----------



## Lenny (Jun 14, 2011)

*Len's Pens*


It just kind of came to me out of the blue. :wink:


----------



## Bobalu (Jun 14, 2011)

I could explain how it came about, but you'd never believe it. Feel free to use your imagination.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 14, 2011)

Actually the first name of my business was "Pens by Roy", sounded a little to crafty for me as I started doing high end art shows so I changed it to "Bellissimo Pens" until I ran into this  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=41564&highlight=bellissimo It is now Bella Penna and was a name suggested by DCbluesman (Lou Metcalf). The web site is www.Bella-Penna. Don't forget the dash suggested by Ed Brown.  Funny how some things evolve.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 14, 2011)

Take words that you would like to use, list them all and see how they combine.

Mine was done differently--I had "wood you like" as a play on words, but as my pens gravitated away from wood, I thought about incorporating 'Resin".  Thus was born ART-pens (Advanced Resin Techniques).


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 14, 2011)

My adopted town is known as the Fountain City, so I used that for my furniture business for years. To make it easier to find on the web, I shortened FountainCityFurniture to FCFpens.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 14, 2011)

First initial of my Dad, myslef and my brother, REC and we turn together or at least we did until we had to fix all my brother's pens:tongue:


----------



## JAZNCARR (Jun 14, 2011)

*i put it to a facebook vote*

I call my shop the wood palace so I thought it would be a catch all but since I sell and turn a lot of Corian. Solid surface material and other things besides pens. I ended up getting the best feedback for Xtraordinary Turningz for the name and the website.. I also have a second website corianpenblanks.com. for the material side of things... both are a work in process... 
When you do nail down a name take a piece of paper the size of a. Business card and put all the info you thing your going to want...  and then. Take off half of it...  don't clutter it up. Get your name, contact info and some sort of hook for yourself and let your reputation build the rest... good luck sir !


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jun 14, 2011)

I didnt want to use my name, so I opted for somethig with the same initials.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 15, 2011)

My college mascot was the tiger, _Pantera tigris_ is the scientific name. And I like tigers. Pretty much ever since, if I have a "project" of any sort that needs a name, I call it "Pantera [plural noun]".

(I think the spelling _Panthera _is more common, but I prefer _Pantera_.)


----------



## beck3906 (Jun 15, 2011)

A name that doesn't appear to limit you would seem to be better. For example, a name with Pens in the name would make the buyer think there's only pens. I would try for something that gives the ability to have other products should you go that road. Also, using the word Wood would make me think there's nothing else like alternative mterials.

As an example, I would stay away from Billy Bob's Wood Pens. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Lee K (Jun 15, 2011)

I kinda liked the "Knot Hole" name 

I used West Ga Woodworking, mainly because that webname was available ..haha


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 15, 2011)

I was born on ground hogs day.  I didn't like that, so I chose WoodChux instead.  REALLY dumb I know...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 15, 2011)

I love working with wood, hence:

wood-of-1kind  is a play on words for "one-of- a kind".  I rarely make a pen whereby the style/design is repeated more than once.


----------



## rkimery (Jun 15, 2011)

Personally I like your - "Knot Hole Wood Shop".  Makes it sound like you have real character!


----------



## Christian (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm an ex brit army Guardsman.  The rest of the army used to call us woodentops after a popular kids tv show from the 60's.  Thought it applied nicely to me and my pens so "Woodentop" was born.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 15, 2011)

azamiryou said:


> My college mascot was the tiger, _Pantera tigris_ is the scientific name. And I like tigers. Pretty much ever since, if I have a "project" of any sort that needs a name, I call it "Pantera [plural noun]".
> 
> (I think the spelling _Panthera _is more common, but I prefer _Pantera_.)


Does it make me old that every time I see your buzname, I think of this:


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 15, 2011)

My thinking is that if you are targeting the general public, you should choose a unique, memorable name that has some sort of hook to it.  However, if you are selling to a small community in which you already have a history, you should merely sell under the name that you are known as within the community.

We initially started making and selling pens years ago as a way for us to keep my father-in-law active.  On it's face, it was a daughter/father thing where my responsibilities were largely limited to purchasing/prep/development.  She came up with the simple name 'Cathy and Her Dad' (even though I lobbied hard for 'Pudding and Her Pop').  

Her father has since pretty much stopped turning.  He is cruising through his late eighties and has COPD and can't really handle much shop time, anymore.  We've kept the name, however.  It makes for a good conversation starter and we don't really know how he would react to being formerly removed t=from at least the name of the endeavor.

In addition to our selling pens and the like, I also am a long active geocacher and participate as sbell111 in the geocaching forums as well as this one.  I have been selling geocaching supplies for a number of years and since I was fairly well known in the geocaching community as sbell111, I sold stuff under that name.  

I recently have started setting up to sell some pen turning related stuff, as well, and will also sell under my nick rather than to create a catchy business name.  My thinking is that many other turners know me from these forums and/or have participated in group buys that I've run, bought something from me in the individual classifieds or sold me something as an individual or a business.  Since you guys already know me as sbell111, there's no need to come up with a new name that people either would have to remember is me or would not benefit from these previous 'transactions'.


----------



## Seer (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine is a name my wife has always wanted so when it came up for sale on the net I bought it and it fits us.


----------



## HSTurning (Jun 15, 2011)

Named after a pet fish (clown loach). The marking pattern is 3 black lines on a normal loach.  When the line does not make it to the belly they call it a saddle.  On the fish i have the first 2 line dont make it half way and they are also attached.  It looks like hald of a saddle on the back of the fish.
I didnt want to use my name and was looking tfind a name I knew would be available for a website.  Also its not like using a normal pets name.  Most pets may make it 5-20 years.  I got this fish a couple years ago and they have a life span of 30 years.  There was one that was kept for 50 years.  I think this fish should out live me.  
Half Saddle Turning


----------



## Gregf (Jun 15, 2011)

FP Designs,  short for Flying Pig Designs.
This will make money when pigs fly.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 15, 2011)

Because if you call it a studio you can charge more than a shop or so I am told.  Phil's Pen Studio


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 15, 2011)

firewhatfire said:


> Because if you call it a studio you can charge more than a shop or so I am told.  Phil's Pen Studio



When you have a "studio", you should have an exotic name!!

"Studios of Phillipe'"
(should cost a fortune to buy stuff there!!)


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 15, 2011)

Not to mention if you call it a shop someone wants to use it to take a motor apart.  If it was studios philipe i couldn't eve afford to use one of my pens.  

Phil


----------



## Leviblue (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, these are some very interesting names and how they came to be.

I'm thinking maybe the studio theme:  Knot Hole Studio, Southern Design Studio, Redneck Hollar Wood Shop may also work for me.

Keep 'em coming, I'm getting ideas!!!!:bananen_smilies008:


----------



## Rick P (Jun 15, 2011)

I looked at out the window and thought about what I was doing......"Kink River Wood Works".


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 15, 2011)

The first thing to do about naming your business is to check (free search, in all "56" States) to see if the name you want to use is available in your State. If it is available, Trademark the name in your state.

Secondly, Trademark your name in the U.S. The Cost for this is generally less than $1,000 (including attorney fees).

Thirdly, make anyone using you name and mark stop using it!  There are a few penmakers that are about to be very mad at me, but I have spent thousands of dollars developing my name, trademark,etc.... AND I'm tired of poachers!

Respectfully submitted.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

I just thought Roy's Income Tax Service, wasn't the right name to sell pen kits..... so I changed it.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 16, 2011)

I just used my surname "*Ligget*" and always admired Anthony`s IAP name "*PenWorks*" when I joined here, so I started *Ligget Pen Works* in 2004.


----------



## ren-lathe (Jun 16, 2011)

As was stated Earlier when you decide on a name see if it is already held by someone else. Register it. In addition to being a turner I am a historical re-enactor, I do not live far from Detroit, & did not want to limit myself to pens went with "Renaissance Lathe Works"


----------

